# Nexus-Circuit Board Theme-Port



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the 'subtleness' of his theme: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21745-magurotorotheme-%E2%8B%AE%E2%96%91%E2%8B%AE-pcb-blue-v170-%E2%8B%AE%E2%96%91%E2%8B%AE-for-aokp-b28m4-circuit-board-theme/

Anyone willing to port this to the fascinate/mez?

scar45 indicated he wanted this on multiple devices, he just can't do it himself...

and I would probably do it, if'n I knew how

cool, thanks


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah that would be cool, that theme look awesome

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

